# Got to cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My wife and I fired up the Akorn finally after nearly 3 weeks from the last time. Back surgery had me totally shut down. But yesterday with my sweetie's help, I did a chuck roast and made burnt ends out of it. I thawed out the chuckie Friday and soaked it in my marinade over night. My wife helped load the charcoal and prepare the heat deffuser. Bout all I did was supervise and set the vents. I also kept watch on the temp. I cut up the roast Saturday and sauced and put the chunks back into the cooker Sunday after Church. Everything turned out great.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

That's what's up......fat man's food porn.


----------

